

WWII pigeon message cracked - weinzierl
http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2012/12/16/world-war-2-pigeon-code-cracked_n_2311364.html

======
ErrantX
It's total nonsense. He claims they are Word War I codes (for some reason I
can't quite fathom) but then says it includes the word "Jerry", which was not
commonly used until WW2. Lots of other incongruities as well suggest this is
someone after their name in the paper, rather than a real solution.

~~~
weinzierl
As far as I understand it the message is not crypted but just obscured with
acronyms of plain phrases (PABLIZ = Panzer Attack Blitz). Young used a phrase
book from WW I, which had phrases and acronyms similar to those in the pigeon
message. Not saying the paper is legit, but doesn't seem too unlikely to me
that those phrases and acronyms didn't change much between the wars.

Can you point out the other incongruities you have found?

~~~
ErrantX
Other suspicious things...

William Stott of the Lancashir Fusiliers was a private, never a paratrooper,
and died fighting on the front. The Fusiliers are a line regiment, they had no
airborne element.

There is no such thing as 'K' Sector Normandy.

He claims 27 1525/6 "translates" as 27/6 15:25 - which is rather a big leap,
especially when you look at the actual message slip.

The message is laid out in standard one-time cipher style for the British Army
at that time.

